# Party Deck at the Camp



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Thought I would throw some pictures of our party deck I installed at Camp Put A Drink In My Hand. I did it over a weekend then let it set while I went to work (35/35) to finish drying then sealed it, super happy with the outcome. 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

I also framed it out around the tree so that I can go back with a jig saw and give more space if needed, currently has between 1.5 & 2" gap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

